# [H] Various SM/IG/Nid arms, weapons, tank crew bits : [W] anything BT/SM



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi all,

In an effort to reduce the size of my bitsbox I'm going to post up pictures of the main bits of stuff for trade. 

I have a multitude of SM and IG arms and weapons including special weapons. They are from the basic tactical squad or cadian/catachan box sets. 

Also have:

5 x SM jump packs and torsos, 
3 x lascannons from the IG heavy weapons kits, 
2 x LR redeemer flamer sponsons, 
arms from an empire flagellants box (useful for cultist conversions), 
skaven arms and weapons, 
sh1t loads of heads (SM/IG/skaven/empire/others),

I'll try and post pictures up this evening but I do have a fairly extensive bitzbox (except torsos/legs/tanks) so if theres anything you think you may need, drop me a line and I'll dig around and see if I have anything to fit the bill.


----------

